# P47D Thunderbolt Razorback



## fenddder (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi friends,

I had made a present for a friend a few years ago. It was scale model P47D (WWII plane). It wasn’t a kit. I found blueprints of P47D, bought balsa wood (1mm and 3mm). It wasn’t easy to built it coz i decided to make “stop-motion” video. I made a piece of plane and take photo. It was really a challenge for me. It took a month. And i have lots of pictures and a stop motion video. İ hope you like this video 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-XJbfgRe3M_

Note: If you want to see process of building this model, i can post pictures here.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2014)

Excellent !!!  I like the way you showed the assembling here very much.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow!!!!

Geo


----------



## pbehn (Nov 1, 2014)

Great stuff, have a beer you may need it


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Excellent! My son and I both loved it!


----------



## fenddder (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you very much friends


----------



## fenddder (Nov 3, 2014)

here is some pics from building process:


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, nice work!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 5, 2014)

Eggggggg cellent!
That was fun.


----------



## fenddder (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you soooo soo much


----------

